
NASA will give you $30,000 if you can solve their 'space poop' problem - seycombi
http://www.sfgate.com/weird/article/NASA-will-give-you-30-000-if-you-can-solve-their-10647796.php
======
mimo777
The space poop problem is that they are only willing to spend $30,000 on a
very serious problem that can have severe medical consequences.

------
justaaron
what a crappy link. are you taking the piss?

